# no conozco [a] la dueña de casa



## Chaoki Layachi

Hi there

I have just picked up a copy of  Barron's Complete Spanish Grammar Review.

In there I notice a sentence..... "Yo no conozco la dueña de casa".

I always thought that you had to put in the article, as in "la dueña de la casa".

Which is correct please?

Chaoki


----------



## 0ollcabrerallo0

I think personally wich will sound better !! Yo no conozco la dueña de la casa !!
Its like we use !! La del carro rojo !! instead !! La de el carro rojo !!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Chaoki Layachi said:


> In there I notice a sentence..... "Yo no conozco la dueña de casa".
> I always thought that you had to put in the article, as in "la dueña de la casa".


I think you're right. I'd say "No conozco a la dueña de casa".


----------



## Chaoki Layachi

Gracias
So it must be a mis-print in the book then.


----------



## duvija

"dueña de casa" es un 'construct'. Va todo junto. Viene de 'ama de casa', que ya se usa menos.
Y el hecho es que no tiene por qué ser 'dueña' y puede ser inquilina. Tampoco tiene que ser una casa, porque un apartamento/departamento también sirve. O una granja.
Por esa razón es un 'construct/ idiom' (¿cómo se dice en castellano? ¿modismo? ¿frase hecha?)


saludos

saludos


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> "dueña de casa" es un 'construct'. Va todo junto. Viene de 'ama de casa', que ya se usa menos.
> Y el hecho es que no tiene por qué ser 'dueña' y puede ser inquilina. Tampoco tiene que ser una casa, porque un apartamento/departamento también sirve. O una granja.
> Por esa razón es un 'construct/ idiom' (¿cómo se dice en castellano? ¿modismo? ¿frase hecha?)
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> saludos



Hola duvija,
Me ha extrañado tu post. 
Yo nunca he escuchado 'dueña de casa' sin artículo, simpre 'la dueña de la casa' y tampoco como sinónimo de 'ama de casa', la cual sí que se usa siempre sin artículo con el significado de 'housewife'. Para mí 'la dueña de la casa' es la propietaria de la casa, pero nunca significaría para mí 'housewife'. No conozco el modismo 'dueña de casa' sólo el de 'ama de casa'. 

Yo usaría:

_Yo no conozco *a *la dueña de *la* casa_


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> Hola duvija,
> Me ha extrañado tu post.
> Yo nunca he escuchado 'dueña de casa' sin artículo, simpre 'la dueña de la casa' y tampoco como sinónimo de 'ama de casa', la cual sí que se usa siempre sin artículo con el significado de 'housewife'. Para mí 'la dueña de la casa' es la propietaria de la casa, pero nunca significaría para mí 'housewife'. No conozco el modismo 'dueña de casa' sólo el de 'ama de casa'.
> 
> Yo usaría:
> 
> _Yo no conozco *a *la dueña de *la* casa_


 
Uh, en mi dialecto/regionalismo/lo que sea, 'dueña de casa' es igual a 'ama de casa'. Si estoy aclarando que conozco a una persona que es propietaria de una determinada casa, puedo decir 'conozco a la dueña de la casa de Juan'.
¿En serio nunca escuchaste 'dueño/a de casa? 
¿Será un uruguayismo? (lo dudo)

saludos


----------



## mooRee___*

¡Hola!
Bueno, gramaticalmente las dos son correctas, por lo menos yo lo veo así.
Pero sonaría mucho mejor, en mi opinión, decir: _No conozco a la dueña de *la *casa_, ya que la otra forma, me atrevería a decir, que no la he escuchado jamás.
Y, duvija, no sé si _"dueño/a de casa"_ es un uruguayismo o no, pero desde luego nunca lo he empleado para decir _"ama de casa"_, porque no sabía que existía.

¡Saludos!


----------



## DILETANTE

Agrego que en la otra orilla del Río de la Plata también se usa la expresión "dueña de casa" con sentido exacto que describió _duvija. _
Lo que si remarco es que entiendo que lo correcto es decir "No conozco *a *la dueña de casa" tal como destaca _cbrena_.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Exacto. "a la dueña de casa/al dueño de casa"


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
In Colombia we also say "la dueña de casa" meaning, "the woman who leads this home," regardless of she living in an apartment, a house, an igloo... Usually, the context has something to do with a decision she should take. This is one more case where "casa" doesn't mean "vivienda (_dwelling_)" but "hogar (_home, where family life takes place_)," like in "me voy a casa (_I'm going home_)."

"La dueña de la casa" is just the owner of the house, not necessarily the housewife.

Regards,


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola:
Me sumo a lo planteado por dujiva y DILETANTE. En Chile también nos referimos así al dueño o dueña de casa, sea el propietario o no.
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> In Colombia we also say "la dueña de casa" meaning, "the woman who leads this home," regardless of she living in an apartment, a house, an igloo... Usually, the context has something to do with a decision she should take. This is one more case where "casa" doesn't mean "vivienda (_dwelling_)" but "hogar (_home, where family life takes place_)," like in "me voy a casa (_I'm going home_)."
> 
> "La dueña de la casa" is just the owner of the house, not necessarily the housewife.
> 
> Regards,


 

Excelent!


----------



## elianecanspeak

La primera vez que escuché *"ama de casa"* creí que era *"alma de casa"* y pensé "Qué hermosa y emotiva manera para describirla -- los hispanohablantes son tan poéticas."


----------



## Chaoki Layachi

Gracias a todos.
He leído  todos las respuestas y creo entenderlas todas.

Veo que el libro viene de los EEUU así que seguramente esto es una manera de hablar que pertenece de Sud-america.


----------



## guayaco_perdido

Saludos a todos,

Sé que es un poco tarde para aportar con otro comentario, pero aqui va.

I have to agree with duvija, DILETANTE y Pauli; the term "dueña de casa" is probably a regional way of saying from South America.  We in Ecuador use the same noun phrase.  However, I have to agree with mooRee that both phrases are correct "dueña de casa" and "dueña de *la* casa," but they might mean different things, depending on the context.

"dueña de *la* casa" means the "owner of the house", but "dueña de casa" is more akin to "head of the household."  Moreover, "ama de casa" is a related word to "dueña de casa," but they are not the same.  Usually, an "ama de casa" loosely means the person who takes care of the house chores (i.e. cleaning, cooking, etc.).

En pocas palabras, usualmente la esposa es la ama de casa, pero la suegra puede ser la dueña de casa.

I hope this helps.


----------



## duvija

...usualmente la esposa es *el* ama de casa, pero la suegra puede ser la dueña de la casa.


(Irresistible corrección) 

saludos


----------



## JorgeHoracio

duvija said:


> ...usualmente la esposa es *el* ama de casa, pero la suegra puede ser la dueña de la casa.
> 
> 
> (Irresistible corrección)
> 
> saludos


I think not, duvija.  I think quayaco was referring to the expression _dueña de casa_ ... which, I think all we Southamericans agree, doesn't mean the same as _dueña de la casa_.  His opinion, (and mine) is that _ama de casa_ refers more to housekeeping while _dueña de casa_ involves authority.  
Two oldfashioned examples: 
*to the question "¿Ocupación?" a possible answer is "ama de casa", but not "dueña de casa". 
*Children used to be taught: "Al retirarte de un lugar donde estuviste invitado, debes agradecer a la dueña de casa" (usually meaning the mother of your friends)

Whereas nobody would mention the "dueña de la casa" in that context.  That would be the landlady if it was a rented house.


----------



## obz

¿En tal caso no se usaría "la casera"? ¿O valen los dos nombres igualmente?


----------



## JorgeHoracio

At least in Argentina "el casero/la casera" are usually people who take care of the house in the absence of its occupants.


----------



## nand-o

Chaoki Layachi said:


> Gracias a todos.
> He leído  todos las respuestas y creo entenderlas todas.
> 
> Veo que el libro viene de los EEUU así que seguramente esto es una manera de hablar que pertenece de Sud-america.



Pues no , yo soy de España y además de la zona norte. No solo oígo "dueña de casa" sino que además lo uso frecuentemente y con el mismo sentido que han explicado los americanos.

Como el empleo de "ama de llaves" y no "ama de las llaves" o "jefe de tráfico" y no "jefe del tráfico". La ausencia del artículo marca un puesto o cargo: "jefe de Estado", "presidente de gobierno", jefe de máquinas", "general de división", "ama de llaves", "ama de casa" o "dueña de casa"

Aunque la "dueña de casa" solía ser la propietaria o "dueña de la casa", a veces no era así, y la "dueña de casa" era una especie de ama de llaves. Vale, entiendo que esté en desuso, pero existir, existe.


----------



## cbrena

Hola *obz*,
El término "la casera" lo usan sólo las personas que viven en una casa alquilada cuando hablan de la dueña de la casa en la que viven, pero prácticamente nadie más. Y nunca para dirigirse a ella. Algo así como: "*mi* casera es muy pesada" o "no tengo problemas con* mi *casera". Pero a la propietaria de una casa en alquiler no le gusta ser llamada "la casera".

Si un vendedor llama a la puerta para venderte algo, nunca preguntará por "la casera" y nunca preguntará "¿es usted ama de casa?" siempre dirá "¿es usted la dueña de la casa?" o "¿es usted el ama de casa?", porque no tiene interés por saber si eres la propietaria o estás viviendo de alquiler, y tampoco si eres ama de casa o no, sólo quiere saber si eres la responsable, si eres la que puede decidir si cambiar de compañía telefónica o comprar una enciclopedia, nada más.

Por tanto creo que "la dueña de la casa"" significa tanto si eres la propietaria, como si eres la responsable de la casa. Pero en Madrid no decimos nunca "la dueña de casa" para explicar que eres la responsable o el ama de casa ni para decir que eres ama de casa. Sin embargo *nand-o* dice que en el norte de España sí se usa. Yo no lo había oido nunca

Hay una diferencia entre ama de casa y *el* ama de casa.

Yo soy ama de casa. (I am a housewife)
Yo soy el ama de casa. (I am the housewife here)
Yo soy el ama de casa. (I am the woman in charge in this house)
Yo soy la dueña de la casa. ( I am the woman in charge in this house)
Yo soy la dueña de la casa. ( I am the owner of this house)

Todo ésto es solamente lo que yo utilizo, no tiene más validez.


----------



## XtopherB

dueña de casa = ama de casa = ama de llaves = housekeeper = housewife(in some cases)

dueña de la casa = house owner (female)


----------



## JorgeHoracio

cbrena and xtopherB:
When I describe the way I use (or frequently hear) a term or phrase that may be used differently in different regions, I usually specify where I'm from, or where I heard it.

I think you should do the same, don't you agree?

In this case, as can be seen, the usages described by you are clearly different from the ones I described for Argentina.  So the region is clearly relevant.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,
Here an example from Colombia, a very popular _copla huliense_: 

«Aquí me siento a cantar, / en esta piedra caliente, / a ver si la *dueña 'e casa */¡se porta con aguardiente!»

Regards,


----------



## Blechi

0ollcabrerallo0 said:


> I think personally wich will sound better !! Yo no conozco la dueña de la casa !!
> Its like we use !! La del carro rojo !! instead !! La de el carro rojo !!


 
 ¿Qué quisiste decir? No está muy claro, me temo.


----------

